# On2 Vp7 codec for OS X?



## AdmiralAK (Nov 9, 2005)

I've been given some content encoded with on2 VP7.
The dum-dums that want me to view (and comment) on the content point me to on2's website for a free download of the codec which is windows only!

Does anyone know of a way to view these files on my mac? I'd hate to go into work on a day that I am off to do someone a favor lol


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 9, 2005)

*on2 vp7*? Are you sure. Apple supports *on2 vp3* on the Mac. You can download it as a third-party QuickTime codec through the QuickTime Player Preferences pane. *on2 vp7* seems to be confined to uses outside the USA and only for Windows.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 10, 2005)

I was able to download VP7 personal (for windows) - no mac download on their site


----------



## djididjidi (Jul 25, 2007)

Searching the web for a solution. If you find one please come here and share it with us. I will do the same.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 25, 2007)

It's possible that MPlayer will be able to play VP7 video if you install the separate codec pack available at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html . Judging by the dates on their change log, it looks like only the Intel version would support VP7. It's also possible that particular codec is only supported on Windows &#8212; I'm not quite sure, and I can't test it myself since I have no VP7 movies to try.


----------



## djididjidi (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for replying  i did install mplayer before I got your message actually. I tried to play the movie in Quicktime and in Firefox and it did not work. Well I got sound only in QT. I do not have Intel. Running 10.4.10 on a G5.

Mplayer is not a stand alone player. It exists in the System somewhere. I am not geeky enough to really understand how it works.

I downloaded an avi movie from bit torrent (which I am also new to). It is nearly 300mb. If you Skype or MSN I could do a file transfer if you like. My MSN addy is gypsyfreedomrose@hotmail.com and Skype name is djididjidi.

I thought I might put this file on a disk and ask one of my Windows friends to convert it for me as it is something I would really like to see and also took ages to download.

I saw on sourceforge that the very latest mplayer should do vp7 but you have to compile it from source code. And while I know what that means, I don't know that I could do it easily - I think it would be too much to learn how to do actually. I'm not a programmer though I do know a little unix (still in nappies as far as that goes). 

Once again - thank you.

HEY ---> Mikuro [edit]

Re: MPlayer-1.0pre8

<http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060611.221457.b1e9ef97.en.html>

It says:
"Decoders: 
...
* On2 VP7 video decoder via binary DLL 
... "

Maybe my rice-paper-zen-geek-guru Sascha will help me to learn some more Unix and compile this thing on my system to see if it works.

Hope this info is useful to someone 

Cheers

David


----------



## djididjidi (Jul 25, 2007)

Oops - sorry it is a stand alone player


----------



## djididjidi (Jul 25, 2007)

I was wrong - Mplayer is a standalone app - I was suffering from information overload at the time of writing.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, you were sort of right. MPlayer is not _merely_ a standalone app. It's also a command-line tool installed into the system that can be accessed by other apps. There is some confusion because the official application based on this command-line tool is also simply called "MPlayer". Installing MPlayer (the app) will install the command-line tool in the system (I...think). Then installing the codec pack will enhance that tool. Be sure to install the codec pack AFTER you install MPlayer.

One thing I know for sure is that other apps, such as ffmpegX, also make use the of MPlayer tool, and installing that codec pack will benefit them as well as the MPlayer application.


----------

